# excellent wood supplier around suffolk va



## builderbru (May 27, 2012)

I'm. From Michigan and bought a truck load of great lumber from Chris last summer while visiting my son at Langley Air Force base. Great people and the best service. Can't wait to go back this coming spring.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, Chris is a good fella. I now get all my lumber from him. Few weeks back I picked up 300BF 4/4 red oak for 1.00 a BF, but I had to take it all to get it at that price. I believe he sells some to Yukon lumber in Norfolk and WoodCraft in Virginia Beach. I used to buy from Yukon but no longer. He got a hell of a nice place out there too…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I will have to look into this supplier, I travel to Suffolk a bit for work. Never heard of him, will check it out


----------

